# Bodensee: Stichlinge bedrohen Blaufelchen



## Mikesch (8. Juni 2022)

Das "Problem Stichling" ist doch schon mehrere Jahre bekannt.
Oder sind das Ergebnisse einer älteren Untersuchung, die erst jetzt veröffentlicht worden? Der Artikel dazu ist ja nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
Das extreme ansteigen des Stichlingsvorkommen ist schon 10 Jahre bekannt.

Infos auch hier zu finden: https://seewandel.org/p1/


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juni 2022)

In den 70iger Jahren zogen die Stichlinge zusammen mit den Aalen zu Millionen aus der Nordsee in die Flüsse um zu Laichen , ich habe sie damals gehasst , heute sieht mann keinen einzigen mehr , ich konnte damals nicht feststellen das sie andere Arten bedroht hätten trotz der riesigen Masse , außer den Tauwürmern die für die Aale gedacht waren


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Kommen in Euren Gewässern auch Stichlinge vor?*


Gabs, bis ca. 1980. Nebenher, *jeder *Fisch frisst Laich wenn der für ihn erreichbar ist. Darauf ist die Natur eingerichtet.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Darauf ist die Natur eingerichtet.


Glaub ich bei invasiven Arten nicht so ganz.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieviel Prozent des Laichs bisher durch die heimischen Fressfeinde vertilgt wurde, aber  25% allein durch die Stichlinge könnte sich m.E. schon negativ auswirken.  

Da müsste sich die Natur wohl erst neu einrichten.

Wie lange das dann dauert und ob das überhaupt gelingt, hängt vermutlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.

Wie "natürlich" das Ökosystem am Bodensee noch ist, werden die Locals besser beurteilen können.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2022)

Du weisst genau was ich meine fishhawk . Invasive Arten können nur in gestörten Ökosystemen erfolgreich sein weil sie einfach eine unbesetzte Nische nutzen. Wäre es nicht der Stichling (keine Ahnung um welche Unterart es sich handelt), dann gäbe es eine andere Art die, die Berufsfischerei dort ach so hart schädigen würde .

Die Mähr vom Laichräuber ist ein ganz übelst abgemolkenes Thema weil einfach kein Fisch nein sagt wenn man nur das Maul öffnen muß.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Mähr vom Laichräuber ist ein ganz übelst abgemolkenes Thema weil einfach kein Fisch nein sagt wenn man nur das Maul öffnen muß.


Wärst Du jetzt heiß drauf, dass sich in Deinem Forellenbach z.B. Schwarzmundgrundeln breitmachen?



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht der Stichling (keine Ahnung um welche Unterart es sich handelt), dann gäbe es eine andere Art die, die Berufsfischerei dort ach so hart schädigen würde


Das mit dem Einfluss invasiver Arten sehen zwar auch einige Wissenschaftler anders, aber ich denke da brauchen wir beide nicht weiter diskutieren, da sich eh keiner von seiner Meinung abbringen lässt.

Muss ja auch nicht sein, dass wir immer einer Meinung sind.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wärst Du jetzt heiß drauf, dass sich in Deinem Forellenbach z.B. Schwarzmundgrundeln breitmachen?
> 
> ...


Nee, Grundeln brauchts nicht, der Job für fiese Laichräuber ist mit Koppe, Schmerle und Döbel gut abgedeckt.
 Und Meinungsvielfalt ist ja etwas positives


----------



## Felchen67 (12. Juni 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das "Problem Stichling" ist doch schon mehrere Jahre bekannt.
> Oder sind das Ergebnisse einer älteren Untersuchung, die erst jetzt veröffentlicht worden? Der Artikel dazu ist ja nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
> Das extreme ansteigen des Stichlingsvorkommen ist schon 10 Jahre bekannt.
> 
> Infos auch hier zu finden: https://seewandel.org/p1/


Ich habe 1999-2021 in Konstanz gewohnt und dort den Bodensee befischt. Mit der Senke habe ich damals nur an wenigen Stellen Stichlinge gefangen. Zu meiner Zeit gab es eine Explosion an eingeschleppten Kaulbarschen. Bei den Stichlingen fiel auf, wie knochig der ganze Körper und wie gefährlich die Abwehrstacheln waren. Diese Art ist für Fressfeinde nur schwer zu nutzen. Der Kormoran wird diese kleinen Monster jedenfalls meiden wie die Pest - leider. Der Link ist gut, schon ein Hammer das die Hauptbeute Felchenlarven sind. Fehlt hier vielleicht der frühere große Bestand an Flussbarschen, die als Fressfeinde die Stichlingsbrut dezimiert haben. Früher durften bis zu 40 Barsche am Tag gefangen werden. Berufsfischer und Angler haben die Bestände dezimiert, dazu kommt durch die Planktonknappheit auch ein Nahrungsproblem. Hier ist das Ökosystem ausser Kontrolle.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Felchen67 schrieb:


> Hier ist das Ökosystem ausser Kontrolle.


Hat sich zumindest im Vergleich zur Jahrtausendwende stark verändert, vor allem auch durch menschengemachte Faktoren.

Die Felchenbestände sind dort m.W. eh schon durch Rückgang der Nahrungsgrundlagen und neue Fressfeinde stark rückläufig gewesen.  Wenn da jetzt noch ein neuer, zusätzlicher  Laichräuber dazu kommt, der sich auch nachts noch den Bauch mit Felcheneiern vollschlägt, kann das m.E. schon negative Auswirkungen haben.









						Stichlinge am Bodensee fressen auch im Dunkeln Felcheneier
					

Der eingewanderte Stichling bedroht die heimischen Blaufelchen im Bodensee stärker als bislang angenommen. Er kann wohl die Eier der Felchen riechen und große Mengen davon fressen.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Felchen67 (12. Juni 2022)

Ja, es schon ein Jammer. Von den damaligen Fangmengen können die Fischer heute nur träumen, laut Blinkernews sind die Fangmengen letztes Jahr auf absoluten Tiefstand gefallen. 2000 hieß es schon, dass im See über 30 km Netze liegen. Ich denke, da ist massiv überfischt worden. Und trotzdem kamen aus Polen Lebendtransporte an Fisch um den Hunger der Restaurants zu stillen. So mancher Hobbyangler hat seine Beute auch verkauft. Am Untersee hatten schon um 2000 die Berufsfischer auf größere Netzmaschenweiten bei den Barschen gesetzt, da der Bestand sich angepasst und immer kleiner geworden war. Die Fische konnten nicht mehr gewinnbringend filetiert werden.


----------

